# Methamphetamine from ephedrine tablets



## William Dampier

*Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets.*
Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10% vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction, one Sudafed tablet was crushed using a mortar and pestle and placed in a beaker. The iron oxide coating was removed by repetitive washing with acetone (10 mL in total) until all of the red colour had disappeared. The acetone was removed by filtration and the residue was allowed to dry. The extracting solvent (15 mL) was added to the beaker, which was then covered with aluminum foil and the sample shaken using mechanical agitation for 15 min. The sample was left to settle for one hour at room temperature, and then filtered using gravity filtration. The solvent was evaporated, and the resultant solid collected.​>>>>>>>>Other methods are *here*<<<<<<<<​
*Iodine from iodine tinctures.*
Iodine tincture (7 mL, 2.5%) and distilled water (7 mL) were combined together and mixed with swirling. Concentrated hydrochloric acid (1 mL) was added dropwise with swirling, followed by hydrogen peroxide (7 mL, 6 % 20 vols). The mixture was poured into a beaker containing distilled water (50 mL) and left to stand for 20 min. The mixture was subsequently filtered using gravity filtration to reveal the iodine crystals.

*Extraction of **red phosphorous from matchboxes**.*
Matchbook strikers were cut off from locally purchased KTWO safety matchboxes and soaked in acetone (10 mL). After 30 min, the red phosphorous was scrapped from the strikers, and the paper discarded. The extracted red phosphorous was washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight. The dry red phosphorous was placed in a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (20% wt/vol, 20 mL) was added. This solution was placed on a low heat for 2 h. The final product was filtered, washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight.

*Synthesis of methylamphetamine using the Moscow and Hypophosphorous routes.*
Six batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each synthetic route for laboratory grade pseudoephedrine and pseudoephedrine extracted from Sudafed tablets as previously described. In the case of the extracted precursor samples, the essential chemicals (iodine and phosphorous), used in the synthesis, were also extracted from tinctures and matchboxes. Twenty-four batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each route, providing 48 batches in total.​


_[1] Moscow route:_
Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was mixed in a round bottom flask (100 mL) together with red phosphorous (0.6 g), iodine (4.0 g) and distilled water (2 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 24 h and then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water and the red phosphorus filtered out. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (25% wt/vol, 8 mL) added to basify the solution. This was then added to the filtered reaction mixture, and swirled to reveal methylamphetamine free base
As an oil, which floated to the top of the aqueous solution. Toluene (20 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. The toluene extract was clear to pale yellow. Anhydrous hydrogen chloride gas was bubbled through to reveal a white precipitate, which was washed with toluene. The solid was dried under high vacuum.

_[2] Hypophosphorous route:_
Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was placed into a round bottom flask (100 mL) and mixed with iodine (4.0 g) and hypophosphorous acid (3.6 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 8 h, then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and 25 % sodium hydroxide solution (24 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. Extraction and precipitation of the salt was as previously described.​


----------



## ifreezeu

William Dampier said:


> *Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets.*
> 
> Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10 % vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction, one Sudafed tablet was crushed using a mortar and pestle and placed in a beaker. The iron oxide coating was removed by repetitive washing with acetone (10 mL in total) until all of the red colour had disappeared. The acetone was removed by filtration and the residue was allowed to dry. The extracting solvent (15 mL) was added to the beaker, which was then covered with aluminum foil and the sample shaken using mechanical agitation for 15 min. The sample was left to settle for one hour at room temperature, and then filtered using gravity filtration. The solvent was evaporated, and the resultant solid collected.
> 
> 
> *Iodine from iodine tinctures.*
> 
> Iodine tincture (7 mL, 2.5 %) and distilled water (7 mL) were combined together and mixed with swirling. Concentrated hydrochloric acid (1 mL) was added dropwise with swirling, followed by hydrogen peroxide (7 mL, 6 %20 vols). The mixture was poured into a beaker containing distilled water (50 mL) and left to stand for 20 min. The mixture was subsequently filtered using gravity filtration to reveal the iodine crystals.
> 
> 
> *Extraction of red phosphorous from matchboxes.*
> 
> Matchbook strikers were cut off from locally purchased KTWO safety matchboxes and soaked in acetone (10 mL). After 30 min, the red phosphorous was scrapped from the strikers, and the paper discarded. The extracted red phosphorous was washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight. The dry red phosphorous was placed in a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (20 % wt/vol, 20 mL) was added. This solution was placed on a low heat for 2 h. The final product was filtered, washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight.
> 
> 
> *Synthesis of methylamphetamine using the Moscow and Hypophosphorous routes.*
> 
> Six batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each synthetic route for laboratory grade pseudoephedrine and pseudoephedrine extracted from Sudafed tablets as previously described. In the case of the extracted precursor samples, the essential chemicals (iodine and phosphorous), used in the synthesis, were also extracted from tinctures and matchboxes. Twenty-four batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each route, providing 48 batches in total.
> 
> 
> _Moscow route:_
> 
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was mixed in a round bottom flask (100 mL) together with red phosphorous (0.6 g), iodine (4.0 g) and distilled water (2 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 24 h and then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water and the red phosphorus filtered out. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (25 % wt/vol, 8 mL) added to basify the solution. This was then added to the filtered reaction mixture, and swirled to reveal methylamphetamine free base
> As an oil, which floated to the top of the aqueous solution. Toluene (20 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. The toluene extract was clear to pale yellow. Anhydrous hydrogen chloride gas was bubbled through to reveal a white precipitate, which was washed with toluene. The solid was dried under high vacuum.
> 
> 
> _Hypophosphorous route:_
> 
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was placed into a round bottom flask (100 mL) and mixed with iodine (4.0 g) and hypophosphorous acid (3.6 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 8 h then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and 25 % sodium hydroxide solution (24 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. Extraction and precipitation of the salt was as previously described.



William Dampier
Hi

I have just ordered these.






EPH 30+ Complex


EPH 30+ Complex burns body fat by raising body temperature, this process is known as thermogenesis, during this process body fat is burned to "fuel" the rise in body temperature




www.weightlossdirect.co.uk





Or shall I order these, if they will be easier to work with ?









Buy EPH 30mg Tablets Online in UK | Buy EPH 30mg Pills in UK


Buy EPH 30mg pills/Tablets online in the UK without hesitation and make it a part of your weight loss journey. Buy Eph 30mg pills/Tablets online in the UK.




pureeph.co.uk





Ingredients below.

*Ephedrine 30mg
Caffeine 200mg
Aspirin 30mg*

1. How can I *remove* *Aspirin* out of this using the most simplest of the methods ?
(Aspirin is not water soluble but ephedrine is soluble ? Can I take that route ? Grind pills add to water then gravity filter (*Aspirin remains on the filter*) I get the *Epherdrine* + *Caffeine + Water*)
Hmm how do I remove the solubles (*Ephedrine* + *Caffeine) *from the water ?

2. How can I *extract only ephedrine* out of the tablets using the most simplest of the methods, if any ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## G.Patton

ifreezeu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just ordered these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPH 30+ Complex
> 
> 
> EPH 30+ Complex burns body fat by raising body temperature, this process is known as thermogenesis, during this process body fat is burned to "fuel" the rise in body temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weightlossdirect.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or shall I order these, if they will be easier to work with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy EPH 30mg Tablets Online in UK | Buy EPH 30mg Pills in UK
> 
> 
> Buy EPH 30mg pills/Tablets online in the UK without hesitation and make it a part of your weight loss journey. Buy Eph 30mg pills/Tablets online in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pureeph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients below.
> 
> *Ephedrine 30mg
> Caffeine 200mg
> Aspirin 30mg*
> 
> 1. How can I *remove* *Aspirin* out of this using the most simplest of the methods ?
> (Aspirin is not water soluble but ephedrine is soluble ? Can I take that route ? Grind pills add to water then gravity filter (*Aspirin remains on the filter*) I get the *Epherdrine* + *Caffeine + Water*)
> Hmm how do I remove the solubles (*Ephedrine* + *Caffeine) *from the water ?
> 
> 2. How can I *extract only ephedrine* out of the tablets using the most simplest of the methods, if any ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance



ifreezeuAspirin 10 g/100 ml ethyl ether
Caffeine 0.2 g/100 ml ethyl ether
Ephedrine *insoluble in ether*
Use anhydrous ether!


----------



## pdwshopnl

How Look situaction with CIRRUS tabletts in EU?
I hear first step is remove shell from all tablets - hands - (more time process) in acetone, next if are dry grinding for powder, next extraction with toluene 2-3x (in toluene is of course unwanted product stopped reaction becouse hydrochloride dont disolve in toluen)- filtrate and this extract out.
Next filtrate alkalise IT for change pseudoephedrine hydrochloride to base and extraction one again (3 times minimum) with ether/toluene/etc and gassing hcl to neutral ph and for end filtrate, dryiness to get pseudoephedrine hcl ready to Next step


----------



## William Dampier

*What Cirrus contains*
• Active ingredients:
Each tablet contains 5 mg cetirizine dihydrochloride in an immediate release form
and 120 mg pseudoephedrine hydrochloride in a prolonged-release form.
• Other non-active ingredients:
Hypromellose.
Microcrystalline cellulose.
Colloidal silica anhydrous.
Magnesium stearate.
Lactose monohydrate

*pdwshopnl*, in general, your route of extraction looks good. Prolonged-release form - and there is a shell of tablets. Before extraction of toluene, it is necessary to dissolve everything in warm water, filter from insoluble and after already extracted with toluene.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Moscow route and Hypophosphorous route: how does the reaction work? so what temperatures need to be maintained from start to finish?
Moscow route: 24h Reflux must be or may be less?


----------



## William Dampier

Temperatures are brought to a boil, the exact time of reaction is only by TLC


----------



## primitiveintelectual

TLC? what is it?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> TLC? what is it?



primitiveintelectual*Thin-layer chromatography (TLC) of drugs*


----------



## primitiveintelectual

thanks


----------



## yuiopjkl

How much methamphetamine can 100 grams of pseudoephedrine pills make?


----------



## brianvene1

yuiopjkl said:


> How much methamphetamine can 100 grams of pseudoephedrine pills make?



yuiopjklIt dependes of the process, the german under (pdf avaliable) method extracted 2.7 g and made like 1.6 +-
But with this amount, things can change the factors etc.
Read more and be pacience


----------



## brianvene1

William Dampier said:


> A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and 25 % sodium hydroxide solution (24 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. Extraction and precipitation of the salt was as previously described.



William DampierW.D, G.P
1-Can i use the toluene extraction after _Hypophosphorous_ refluxe?
2-What is the purity obtained, and how to improve it?
3-What is the maximum amount that can be synthesized with these methods?

thank you


----------



## William Dampier

brianvene1 said:


> 1-Can i use the toluene extraction after _Hypophosphorous_ refluxe?
> 2-What is the purity obtained, and how to improve it?
> 3-What is the maximum amount that can be synthesized with these methods?



brianvene1u use this synthesis (click). In the end, we add an aqueous alkali solution to the basic pH (>10). Toluene can be used for extraction. Extract we can wash with water, brine, thiosulfate (to wash the remaining iodine). The reaction is well scaled if there is a necessary equipment (good stirring, sufficient volume of a flasks and controlled reflux). But scaling must be made gradually (if there is no experience)


----------



## brianvene1

I have acess to NaPO2H2 can i replace it


----------



## William Dampier

brianvene1 said:


> I have acess to NaPO2H2 can i replace it



brianvene1





US5431792A - Method of making hypophosphorous acid - Google Patents


Disclosed is a method of making hypophosphorous acid from sodium hypophosphite by performing electrodialytic water splitting upon an aqueous solution of sodium hypophosphite. The process can be tied into an existing process for producing sodium hypophosphite wherein the product of the sodium...



patents.google.com


----------



## ralralro

To do this, what materials and equipment do you recommend?


----------



## ralralro

How to make 25% Sodium Hydroxide with 5% Sodium Hydroxide?
Can epadrine be used instead of pseudoephedrine?


----------



## ralralro

I have a lot of questions, so I've put them together and
don't know how to delete the above question, so I'm re-registering

1. How to dry under high vacuum
2. How to Extract Hypophosphorous Acid with Sodium Hypochlorite
3. What equipment do you use for extraction with toluene?
4. Can epadrine be used instead of pseudoephedrine?
5. How to make 25% Sodium Hydroxide with 5% Sodium Hydroxide?
6. How much grams of sodium thiosulfate do i have to use with Hypophosphorous route

I'm a beginner so I have a lot of questions, sorry and thank you for your help


----------



## SpectreOfCommunism

Since the Moscow route seems to differ from the usual HI/RP method only in that it simply uses I2 in place of HI, my question is -- why don't people use the Moscow route more often? Are yields generally similar to the HI method? What's the catch? Great write-up btw


----------



## diogenes

Hi, is there anyone who knows the answer to the previous question? I have been thinking of the same thing, as I2 is readily available, so not clear what the advantage of using HI is. Is the yield better?


----------



## G.Patton

ralralro said:


> I have a lot of questions, so I've put them together and
> don't know how to delete the above question, so I'm re-registering
> 
> 1. How to dry under high vacuum
> 2. How to Extract Hypophosphorous Acid with Sodium Hypochlorite
> 3. What equipment do you use for extraction with toluene?
> 4. Can epadrine be used instead of pseudoephedrine?
> 5. How to make 25% Sodium Hydroxide with 5% Sodium Hydroxide?
> 6. How much grams of sodium thiosulfate do i have to use with Hypophosphorous route
> 
> I'm a beginner so I have a lot of questions, sorry and thank you for your help



ralralroLaboratory FAQ​


----------



## ralralro

thanks for the information

Is it okay to use naphtha instead of toluene?
If it's okay, can I extract it in the same way?


----------



## MadHatter

ralralro said:


> I have a lot of questions, so I've put them together and
> don't know how to delete the above question, so I'm re-registering
> 
> 1. How to dry under high vacuum
> 2. How to Extract Hypophosphorous Acid with Sodium Hypochlorite
> 3. What equipment do you use for extraction with toluene?
> 4. Can epadrine be used instead of pseudoephedrine?
> 5. How to make 25% Sodium Hydroxide with 5% Sodium Hydroxide?
> 6. How much grams of sodium thiosulfate do i have to use with Hypophosphorous route
> 
> I'm a beginner so I have a lot of questions, sorry and thank you for your help



ralralro1. You connect a vacuum pump to your glassware, or to any container. You can build a vacuum pump from a fridge pump or buy one directly. If you're in the EU, check out vevor.com. You will find 100+ youtube videos on this if you just search a little. Drying is accelerated when done under vacuum, since the vapor pressure (the point where liquids turn into vapor) is lowered. That means you can boil water or other fluids at lower temperatures.

2. Why would you do that?

3. A seporatory funnel or just a beaker and a syringe. Extracting with solvents mean you add a solvent like toluene to a mix of different compunds and swirl or shake around., The ones that are soluble in the toluene will be trapped in the toluene, the others will stay in the original solution. Then you separate the toluene from the rest, usually with a seporatory funnel. Check youtube.

4.. Yes. There is no difference between ephedrine and pseudoephedrine when making meth.

5. By boiling off water. Or by buying pure sodium hydroxide instead. It's lye. It's available in almost every grocery store in the world, as drain cleaner.

6. A few.

As a beginner, I would recommend you to go to youtube and check out the chemtubers there. The most accessible, pedagogical and entertaining one is NileRed. Watch some or all of his videos, and you will learn quickly most of the basic laboratory techniques you need.


----------



## ralralro

DocX said:


> 1. You connect a vacuum pump to your glassware, or to any container. You can build a vacuum pump from a fridge pump or buy one directly. If you're in the EU, check out vevor.com. You will find 100+ youtube videos on this if you just search a little. Drying is accelerated when done under vacuum, since the vapor pressure (the point where liquids turn into vapor) is lowered. That means you can boil water or other fluids at lower temperatures.
> 
> 2. Why would you do that?
> 
> 3. A seporatory funnel or just a beaker and a syringe. Extracting with solvents mean you add a solvent like toluene to a mix of different compunds and swirl or shake around., The ones that are soluble in the toluene will be trapped in the toluene, the others will stay in the original solution. Then you separate the toluene from the rest, usually with a seporatory funnel. Check youtube.
> 
> 4.. Yes. There is no difference between ephedrine and pseudoephedrine when making meth.
> 
> 5. By boiling off water. Or by buying pure sodium hydroxide instead. It's lye. It's available in almost every grocery store in the world, as drain cleaner.
> 
> 6. A few.
> 
> As a beginner, I would recommend you to go to youtube and check out the chemtubers there. The most accessible, pedagogical and entertaining one is NileRed. Watch some or all of his videos, and you will learn quickly most of the basic laboratory techniques you need.



DocX
thank u for your advise


----------



## SpectreOfCommunism

Does the Moscow route produce phosgine as a byproduct? And if so, any tips for dealing with that (other than the obvious, ie fumehood, respirator)?


----------



## SpectreOfCommunism

*phosphines, not phosgine, sorry


----------



## lucidfear666

You don't mention temp at all


----------



## William Dampier

SpectreOfCommunism said:


> Does the Moscow route produce phosgine as a byproduct? And if so, any tips for dealing with that (other than the obvious, ie fumehood, respirator)?



SpectreOfCommunismThere is water in the reaction. If there is good cooling in the reflux condenser do not worry about evaporation. With the presence of water, think only about how to condensate iodine vapors.


----------



## robertlouis

Hii Expert,
Im Proud to know you.
The first step to learn Drug Manufacture, i choose Meth shake n bake. Because easy to get Ephedrine HCL pills, From Neo Napacin tablet excatly. But 1 pills contains Theophylline 130 mg, Ephedrine HCl 12,5 mg. can u share me the simple method to get pure Ephedrine from each tablet?

Thanks Expert


 for educate each other, God Bless


----------



## G.Patton

robertlouis said:


> Hii Expert,
> Im Proud to know you.
> The first step to learn Drug Manufacture, i choose Meth shake n bake. Because easy to get Ephedrine HCL pills, From Neo Napacin tablet excatly. But 1 pills contains Theophylline 130 mg, Ephedrine HCl 12,5 mg. can u share me the simple method to get pure Ephedrine from each tablet?
> 
> Thanks ExpertView attachment 5947 for educate each other, God Bless



robertlouisYou don't need multiply same message in different themes. Further same messages will be deleted.


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> You don't need multiply same message in different themes. Further same messages will be deleted.



G.PattonHii Expert,
sorry, for the last time. thanks for attention


----------



## Nitecore20

ifreezeu said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just ordered these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPH 30+ Complex
> 
> 
> EPH 30+ Complex burns body fat by raising body temperature, this process is known as thermogenesis, during this process body fat is burned to "fuel" the rise in body temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weightlossdirect.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or shall I order these, if they will be easier to work with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy EPH 30mg Tablets Online in UK | Buy EPH 30mg Pills in UK
> 
> 
> Buy EPH 30mg pills/Tablets online in the UK without hesitation and make it a part of your weight loss journey. Buy Eph 30mg pills/Tablets online in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pureeph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients below.
> 
> *Ephedrine 30mg
> Caffeine 200mg
> Aspirin 30mg*
> 
> 1. How can I *remove* *Aspirin* out of this using the most simplest of the methods ?
> (Aspirin is not water soluble but ephedrine is soluble ? Can I take that route ? Grind pills add to water then gravity filter (*Aspirin remains on the filter*) I get the *Epherdrine* + *Caffeine + Water*)
> Hmm how do I remove the solubles (*Ephedrine* + *Caffeine) *from the water ?
> 
> 2. How can I *extract only ephedrine* out of the tablets using the most simplest of the methods, if any ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance



ifreezeuHey friend, could you please tell me if the Shop on your first Pic, is legit?


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> You don't need multiply same message in different themes. Further same messages will be deleted.



G.Patton


G.Patton said:


> You don't need multiply same message in different themes. Further same messages will be deleted.


Hi Patron u say "Hi. To separate ephedrine and theophylline, the mixture was basified with aqueous 20% NaOH and then extracted 2x with chloroform, which pulls out the ephedrine." (this topic is continue from Neo Napacin tablet)


Sorry Patron
I've studied but I don't understand about this :

1. How much NaOH 20% ml size u recommended if 
80 pills total ingredients = 1 grams which 10,4 grams Theophylline

2. How i mixture with NaOH, i mean is it mixed with hot water? or just shake it or stirring rod?

3. After i mix that, how much chlorofoam i added n how i extracted? shake it or?

4. u say "pulls out the ephedrine." where can i find out it's ephedrine? which layer side if i use separating funnel?

Thanks Expert,
oh yea the last questione, r u on RC Group ($1000) ? Whats the benefit on that ?
if i success to make meth, i want to join this group from profit to sell meth


----------



## G.Patton

robertlouis said:


> 1. How much NaOH 20% ml size u recommended if
> 80 pills total ingredients = 1 grams which 10,4 grams Theophylline



robertlouisHello. You have to add this solution x2 of tablets volume.


robertlouis said:


> 2. How i mixture with NaOH, i mean is it mixed with hot water? or just shake it or stirring rod?


Add 20g of NaOH and pour room temperature water to 100mL volume in graduated cylinder or measure flask. (it is for 100mL volume, just example) You have to dissolve solid flakes. 


robertlouis said:


> After i mix that, how much chlorofoam i added n how i extracted? shake it or?


Approximately with 1/4 of NaOH soln volume extract two times. Read about extraction in topic in Lab FAQ, if you don't know how to extract. There are all information.


robertlouis said:


> 4. u say "pulls out the ephedrine." where can i find out it's ephedrine? which layer side if i use separating funnel?


You need organic layer (top layer in case of chloroform). Than, you have to evaporate it.


robertlouis said:


> oh yea the last questione, r u on RC Group ($1000) ? Whats the benefit on that ?
> if i success to make meth, i want to join this group from profit to sell meth


Ask Admin @HEISENBERG


----------



## HEISENBERG

robertlouis said:


> oh yea the last questione, r u on RC Group ($1000) ? Whats the benefit on that ?
> if i success to make meth, i want to join this group from profit to sell meth



robertlouisResearch Chemicals 
Paid access
The project's section on new psychoactive substances. Here we publish new legal substances with probable positive psychoactive effects from the classes of cannabinoids, opiates, and dissociatives. You will also find information about potential research substances that have already been tested.​_______
How to buy and sell on the forum


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> Hello. You have to add this solution x2 of tablets volume.
> 
> Add 20g of NaOH and pour room temperature water to 100mL volume in graduated cylinder or measure flask. (it is for 100mL volume, just example) You have to dissolve solid flakes.
> 
> Approximately with 1/4 of NaOH soln volume extract two times. Read about extraction in topic in Lab FAQ, if you don't know how to extract. There are all information.
> 
> You need organic layer (top layer in case of chloroform). Than, you have to evaporate it.
> 
> Ask Admin @HEISENBERG



G.PattonThank you for being willing to guide me, I'm preparing and studying. one day I will give you the benefit of what you give if it works. I promise. u too @HEISENBERG


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Can use H₃PO₄ in place of Hypophosphorous acid (H₃PO₂) ?
can be made H₃PO₂ from H₃PO₄ ?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> can be made H₃PO₂ from H₃PO₄ ?



primitiveintelectualno


primitiveintelectual said:


> Can use H₃PO₄ in place of Hypophosphorous acid (H₃PO₂) ?


I think no, Phosphorus has different oxidation state.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

hello sorry i want to ask about meth from hi.some. a while ago I made meth with pseudoephedrine 10 gr ,HI 10ml. , 20 ml of water. without using red phosphorus, I refluxed for 6 hours at 100 c. and after that I alkalined and extracted with toluene, and I got only less than 0.5 gr. with a very foul and unpleasant smell, I used pseudoephedrine which contains 60mg pseudoephedrine
tripolidine 2.5 mg. I hope someone can answer my complaint, which until now I'm still confused. Can anyone answer it in detail, I will thank you very much for those who want to answer it.


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> hello sorry i want to ask about meth from hi.some. a while ago I made meth with pseudoephedrine 10 gr ,HI 10ml. , 20 ml of water. without using red phosphorus, I refluxed for 6 hours at 100 c. and after that I alkalined and extracted with toluene, and I got only less than 0.5 gr. with a very foul and unpleasant smell, I used pseudoephedrine which contains 60mg pseudoephedrine
> tripolidine 2.5 mg. I hope someone can answer my complaint, which until now I'm still confused. Can anyone answer it in detail, I will thank you very much for those who want to answer it.



YusufHello, what is a question do you want to ask?


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

how to get rid of the triprolidine content in pseudoephedrine pills, and is it possible to make meth with only Hi without red phosphorus, because I can't get red phosphorus.


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> how to get rid of the triprolidine content in pseudoephedrine pills,



YusufHello, sorry for a long reply. Ephedrine extraction from pills methods can be used for this goal.


Yusuf said:


> s it possible to make meth with only Hi without red phosphorus, be


You can use Hypophosphorous route.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

Ok thank you very much sir.


----------



## mithyl2

can you use xylene in place of toluene?


----------



## G.Patton

mithyl2 said:


> can you use xylene in place of toluene?



mithyl2Hi, I think yes. They have rather similar properties.


----------



## mithyl2

G.Patton said:


> Hi, I think yes. They have rather similar properties.



G.Patton
hi again, what is the best way to make hypophosphorous acid?


----------



## G.Patton

mithyl2 said:


> hi again, what is the best way to make hypophosphorous acid?



mithyl2Buy it.


----------



## mithyl2

is there an exact amount of sodium thiosulfate that should be used for the Hypophosphorous route?


----------



## mithyl2

what final % yield of meth should there be per gram of Pseudoephedrine for the Hypophosphorous routes?

and can i use ephedrine in place of Pseudoephedrine for the Hypophosphorous route?


----------



## triwps369

Can you instead of bubbling HCL gas ,just add sulfuric acid until Ph 6? And have it as methamphetamine sulfate.


----------



## G.Patton

triwps369 said:


> Can you instead of bubbling HCL gas ,just add sulfuric acid until Ph 6? And have it as methamphetamine sulfate.



triwps369Yes, you can.



mithyl2 said:


> and can i use ephedrine in place of Pseudoephedrine for the Hypophosphorous route?


Yes


----------



## Us3rn4m3

Would Advil Cold work? It says it has 200mg ibuprofen and 30mg pseudoephedrine hydrochloride and the inactive ingredients are: Acetylated monoglycerides, carnauba wax, colloidal silicon dioxide, corn starch, croscarmellose sodium, methylparaben, microcrystalline cellulose, pharmaceutical glaze, pharmaceutical ink, povidone, pregelatinized starch, propylparaben, sodium benzoate, sodium lauryl sulfate, stearic acid, sucrose, synthetic iron oxides, titanium dioxide.


----------



## Us3rn4m3

Us3rn4m3 said:


> Would Advil Cold work? It says it has 200mg ibuprofen and 30mg pseudoephedrine hydrochloride and the inactive ingredients are: Acetylated monoglycerides, carnauba wax, colloidal silicon dioxide, corn starch, croscarmellose sodium, methylparaben, microcrystalline cellulose, pharmaceutical glaze, pharmaceutical ink, povidone, pregelatinized starch, propylparaben, sodium benzoate, sodium lauryl sulfate, stearic acid, sucrose, synthetic iron oxides, titanium dioxide.



Us3rn4m3OK I was looking at the wrong page, it would be nurofen cold and flu, it still has 200mg ibuprofen and 30mg pseudoephedrine hydrochloride, but the inactive ingredients are:

cellulose 
microcrystalline, 
calcium phosphate, 
croscarmellose sodium, 
hypromellose, 
magnesium stearate, 
mastercoat yellow FA 0156 or opaspray Yellow MI-IF-6168, 
povidone, 
talc-purified and 
opacode monogramming ink S-1-277001 BLACK'


----------



## Us3rn4m3

Also, would deionized water be better? Or just redistilled water?


----------



## diogenes

Hi, I have found the final HCl step very difficult to do as it is very easy to overacidify the ephedrine base, then it takes a long time to dry and probably some Eph HCl is also lost during drying. I have been thinking of using sulphuric acid instead, creating Ephedrine Sulphate, the question is whether this could be used in the I2/RP route later on, or would the sulphate ion do some trouble (e.g. react with some of the ingredients, inhibit the reaction etc.) during the reduction? Hopefully one of the experts can answer this question. I know that bubbling dry HCl would also be an option, but this is also somewhat difficult for a novice.


----------



## robertlouis

William Dampier said:


> View attachment 7013
> *Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets.*
> Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10% vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction, one Sudafed tablet was crushed using a mortar and pestle and placed in a beaker. The iron oxide coating was removed by repetitive washing with acetone (10 mL in total) until all of the red colour had disappeared. The acetone was removed by filtration and the residue was allowed to dry. The extracting solvent (15 mL) was added to the beaker, which was then covered with aluminum foil and the sample shaken using mechanical agitation for 15 min. The sample was left to settle for one hour at room temperature, and then filtered using gravity filtration. The solvent was evaporated, and the resultant solid collected.​>>>>>>>>Other methods are *here*<<<<<<<<​
> *Iodine from iodine tinctures.*
> Iodine tincture (7 mL, 2.5%) and distilled water (7 mL) were combined together and mixed with swirling. Concentrated hydrochloric acid (1 mL) was added dropwise with swirling, followed by hydrogen peroxide (7 mL, 6 % 20 vols). The mixture was poured into a beaker containing distilled water (50 mL) and left to stand for 20 min. The mixture was subsequently filtered using gravity filtration to reveal the iodine crystals.
> 
> *Extraction of **red phosphorous from matchboxes**.*
> Matchbook strikers were cut off from locally purchased KTWO safety matchboxes and soaked in acetone (10 mL). After 30 min, the red phosphorous was scrapped from the strikers, and the paper discarded. The extracted red phosphorous was washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight. The dry red phosphorous was placed in a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (20% wt/vol, 20 mL) was added. This solution was placed on a low heat for 2 h. The final product was filtered, washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight.
> 
> *Synthesis of methylamphetamine using the Moscow and Hypophosphorous routes.*
> Six batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each synthetic route for laboratory grade pseudoephedrine and pseudoephedrine extracted from Sudafed tablets as previously described. In the case of the extracted precursor samples, the essential chemicals (iodine and phosphorous), used in the synthesis, were also extracted from tinctures and matchboxes. Twenty-four batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each route, providing 48 batches in total.​View attachment 6802​
> _[1] Moscow route:_
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was mixed in a round bottom flask (100 mL) together with red phosphorous (0.6 g), iodine (4.0 g) and distilled water (2 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 24 h and then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water and the red phosphorus filtered out. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (25% wt/vol, 8 mL) added to basify the solution. This was then added to the filtered reaction mixture, and swirled to reveal methylamphetamine free base
> As an oil, which floated to the top of the aqueous solution. Toluene (20 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. The toluene extract was clear to pale yellow. Anhydrous hydrogen chloride gas was bubbled through to reveal a white precipitate, which was washed with toluene. The solid was dried under high vacuum.
> 
> _[2] Hypophosphorous route:_
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was placed into a round bottom flask (100 mL) and mixed with iodine (4.0 g) and hypophosphorous acid (3.6 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 8 h, then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and 25 % sodium hydroxide solution (24 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. Extraction and precipitation of the salt was as previously described.​



William DampierHi Expert i wanna ask in 1 & 2 route temperature refluxe. 
1. how much the temperature range can i stand in 24h reflux n 8h?
2. how much temperature range u mean in low heat ?

Thank's Expert


----------



## G.Patton

robertlouis said:


> Hi Expert i wanna ask in 1 & 2 route temperature refluxe.
> 1. how much the temperature range can i stand in 24h reflux n 8h?
> 2. how much temperature range u mean in low heat ?



robertlouisThe lowest temperature, which is needed to boil the reaction mixture.


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> The lowest temperature, which is needed to boil the reaction mixture.



G.PattonThanks Expert


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

hello, sir, sorry, I want to ask whether the final product of this method is also DL racemic methamphetamine or not, please explain.


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> DL racemic methamphetamine



YusufHello, yes, it is


----------



## robertlouis

robertlouis said:


> View attachment 5947



robertlouisHii , Patron i have trouble when exracting 200 tablet contains 26g Theophyline & 2.5 g Ephedrine HCL, finally i got less crystal when bubbling hcl gas.
I want a consultation, Thank u Master.

what i do is
1. add tablet powder to toluene solvent, stir 20min and evaporate.
2. add 2 gram NaOH solution to powder with 96% Isopropyle Alcohol Solvent to powder and evaporate.
3. add powder to beaker. add 4gram NaOH solution, until heatdown than add Petroleum Ether 90-120° C, stir with magnetic stir.
4. add solvent to coffe filter
5. the solvent Bubble with HCL Gas, to grow crystal grow. finally get 0.4 Grams. Whats Wrong? i think i must get 1.6+ Grams while correct step in my literation in bbgate

Other Question :
1. do I not need to dissolve theophylline with toluene, because it will remove ephedrine hcl?

2. Petroleum Ether best Celcius for good extraction from Ephedrine HCL tablet contains Ephedrine HCL & Theophylline.

a. Petroleum Ether 30-60° Celcius
b. 40-60° C
c. 80-100° C
d. 90-120°C

3. does petroleum ether dissolve theophylline too?
4. How Much NaOH add by water for 200 tablet contains 26g Theophyline & 2.5 g Ephedrine HCL
5. In fester video, He's use 96% Isopropyle Alcohol solvent while making NaOH Solution in ephedrine hcl srystal step. Whats the diffrent using water & Isopropyle alcohol ?


----------



## robertlouis

how to choose Hydrocloride Acid 35% while the information is:

1. HCl 0.05 Molarity 1000 ml
2. HCl 0.5 M 100 ml
3. HCl 0.1 M 100 ml
4. H C L Merck 100ml
5. HCl PA 10 ml

how to choose H2So4 35% (Sulfuric Acid) while the information is:
1. H2So4 AR
2. H2 So4 0.1 Molarity 100 ml

@G.Patton


----------



## G.Patton

robertlouis said:


> 1. add tablet powder to toluene solvent, stir 20min and evaporate.
> 2. add 2 gram NaOH solution to powder with 96% Isopropyle Alcohol Solvent to powder and evaporate.



robertlouisHello, @robertlouis . Where have you read about evaporation solvent after Ephedrine dissolving? Also, there is detached topic about extraction: https://bbgate.com/threads/ephedrine-extraction-from-pills-methods.2443/ *Please read this carefully.*


robertlouis said:


> how to choose Hydrocloride Acid 35% while the information is:
> 
> 1. HCl 0.05 Molarity 1000 ml
> 2. HCl 0.5 M 100 ml
> 3. HCl 0.1 M 100 ml
> 4. H C L Merck 100ml
> 5. HCl PA 10 ml
> 
> how to choose H2So4 35% (Sulfuric Acid) while the information is:
> 1. H2So4 AR
> 2. H2 So4 0.1 Molarity 100 ml
> 
> @G.Patton


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molar_concentration Learn about it here
1M HCl solution has HCl 35.5% concentration 
0.35 M H2SO4 is ~35% H2SO4 solution


----------



## robertlouis

G.Patton said:


> Hello, @robertlouis . Where have you read about evaporation solvent after Ephedrine dissolving? Also, there is detached topic about extraction: https://bbgate.com/threads/ephedrine-extraction-from-pills-methods.2443/ *Please read this carefully.*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molar_concentration Learn about it here
> 1M HCl solution has HCl 35.5% concentration
> 0.35 M H2SO4 is ~35% H2SO4 solution



G.PattonThanks Patron, u very kind to me.


----------



## nkd23

Did anyone tried the alphastoff v4 tutorial? (Is in German)

The PSE extraction is very different too the methods here disgust


----------



## m03

anyone know vendors that stock pseudoephedrine / brand or websites that sell ephedrine containing pills?


----------



## J-man

William Dampier said:


> View attachment 7013
> *Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets.*
> Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10% vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction, one Sudafed tablet was crushed using a mortar and pestle and placed in a beaker. The iron oxide coating was removed by repetitive washing with acetone (10 mL in total) until all of the red colour had disappeared. The acetone was removed by filtration and the residue was allowed to dry. The extracting solvent (15 mL) was added to the beaker, which was then covered with aluminum foil and the sample shaken using mechanical agitation for 15 min. The sample was left to settle for one hour at room temperature, and then filtered using gravity filtration. The solvent was evaporated, and the resultant solid collected.​>>>>>>>>Other methods are *here*<<<<<<<<​
> *Iodine from iodine tinctures.*
> Iodine tincture (7 mL, 2.5%) and distilled water (7 mL) were combined together and mixed with swirling. Concentrated hydrochloric acid (1 mL) was added dropwise with swirling, followed by hydrogen peroxide (7 mL, 6 % 20 vols). The mixture was poured into a beaker containing distilled water (50 mL) and left to stand for 20 min. The mixture was subsequently filtered using gravity filtration to reveal the iodine crystals.
> 
> *Extraction of **red phosphorous from matchboxes**.*
> Matchbook strikers were cut off from locally purchased KTWO safety matchboxes and soaked in acetone (10 mL). After 30 min, the red phosphorous was scrapped from the strikers, and the paper discarded. The extracted red phosphorous was washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight. The dry red phosphorous was placed in a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (20% wt/vol, 20 mL) was added. This solution was placed on a low heat for 2 h. The final product was filtered, washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight.
> 
> *Synthesis of methylamphetamine using the Moscow and Hypophosphorous routes.*
> Six batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each synthetic route for laboratory grade pseudoephedrine and pseudoephedrine extracted from Sudafed tablets as previously described. In the case of the extracted precursor samples, the essential chemicals (iodine and phosphorous), used in the synthesis, were also extracted from tinctures and matchboxes. Twenty-four batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each route, providing 48 batches in total.​View attachment 6802​
> _[1] Moscow route:_
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was mixed in a round bottom flask (100 mL) together with red phosphorous (0.6 g), iodine (4.0 g) and distilled water (2 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 24 h and then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water and the red phosphorus filtered out. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (25% wt/vol, 8 mL) added to basify the solution. This was then added to the filtered reaction mixture, and swirled to reveal methylamphetamine free base
> As an oil, which floated to the top of the aqueous solution. Toluene (20 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. The toluene extract was clear to pale yellow. Anhydrous hydrogen chloride gas was bubbled through to reveal a white precipitate, which was washed with toluene. The solid was dried under high vacuum.
> 
> _[2] Hypophosphorous route:_
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was placed into a round bottom flask (100 mL) and mixed with iodine (4.0 g) and hypophosphorous acid (3.6 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 8 h, then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and 25 % sodium hydroxide solution (24 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. Extraction and precipitation of the salt was as previously described.​



William DampierHello, just wondering how big could you scale these 2 methods up to? Thanks


----------



## WalterWhiteSr

William Dampier said:


> View attachment 7013
> *Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets.*
> Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10% vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction, one Sudafed tablet was crushed using a mortar and pestle and placed in a beaker. The iron oxide coating was removed by repetitive washing with acetone (10 mL in total) until all of the red colour had disappeared. The acetone was removed by filtration and the residue was allowed to dry. The extracting solvent (15 mL) was added to the beaker, which was then covered with aluminum foil and the sample shaken using mechanical agitation for 15 min. The sample was left to settle for one hour at room temperature, and then filtered using gravity filtration. The solvent was evaporated, and the resultant solid collected.​>>>>>>>>Other methods are *here*<<<<<<<<​
> *Iodine from iodine tinctures.*
> Iodine tincture (7 mL, 2.5%) and distilled water (7 mL) were combined together and mixed with swirling. Concentrated hydrochloric acid (1 mL) was added dropwise with swirling, followed by hydrogen peroxide (7 mL, 6 % 20 vols). The mixture was poured into a beaker containing distilled water (50 mL) and left to stand for 20 min. The mixture was subsequently filtered using gravity filtration to reveal the iodine crystals.
> 
> *Extraction of **red phosphorous from matchboxes**.*
> Matchbook strikers were cut off from locally purchased KTWO safety matchboxes and soaked in acetone (10 mL). After 30 min, the red phosphorous was scrapped from the strikers, and the paper discarded. The extracted red phosphorous was washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight. The dry red phosphorous was placed in a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (20% wt/vol, 20 mL) was added. This solution was placed on a low heat for 2 h. The final product was filtered, washed with distilled water and left to dry to a constant weight.
> 
> *Synthesis of methylamphetamine using the Moscow and Hypophosphorous routes.*
> Six batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each synthetic route for laboratory grade pseudoephedrine and pseudoephedrine extracted from Sudafed tablets as previously described. In the case of the extracted precursor samples, the essential chemicals (iodine and phosphorous), used in the synthesis, were also extracted from tinctures and matchboxes. Twenty-four batches of methylamphetamine hydrochloride were prepared using each route, providing 48 batches in total.​View attachment 6802​
> _[1] Moscow route:_
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was mixed in a round bottom flask (100 mL) together with red phosphorous (0.6 g), iodine (4.0 g) and distilled water (2 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 24 h and then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water and the red phosphorus filtered out. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and sodium hydroxide solution (25% wt/vol, 8 mL) added to basify the solution. This was then added to the filtered reaction mixture, and swirled to reveal methylamphetamine free base
> As an oil, which floated to the top of the aqueous solution. Toluene (20 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. The toluene extract was clear to pale yellow. Anhydrous hydrogen chloride gas was bubbled through to reveal a white precipitate, which was washed with toluene. The solid was dried under high vacuum.
> 
> _[2] Hypophosphorous route:_
> Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride (2.0 g) was placed into a round bottom flask (100 mL) and mixed with iodine (4.0 g) and hypophosphorous acid (3.6 mL) and a condenser attached. The mixture was refluxed for 8 h, then allowed to cool. Once cool, the mixture was diluted with an equal volume of water. A few grams of sodium thiosulfate were placed into a beaker, and 25 % sodium hydroxide solution (24 mL) was added to extract the methylamphetamine free base. Extraction and precipitation of the salt was as previously described.​



William DampierCan I also use BoxaGrippal, which are very popular in Austria. Ingredients below:


200 mg Ibuprofen
30 mg Pseudoephedrin hydrochlorid


----------



## G.Patton

WalterWhiteSr said:


> Can I also use BoxaGrippal, which are very popular in Austria. Ingredients below:
> 
> 
> 200 mg Ibuprofen
> 30 mg Pseudoephedrin hydrochlorid



WalterWhiteSrYour question has already been discussed there https://bbgate.com/threads/ephedrine-extraction-from-pills-methods.2443/post-8578


----------



## J-man

G.Patton said:


> Your question has already been discussed there https://bbgate.com/threads/ephedrine-extraction-from-pills-methods.2443/post-8578



G.PattonHey sorry to ask here but how big could you scale the moscow and/or Hypophosphorous routes up to?


----------



## G.Patton

J-man said:


> Hey sorry to ask here but how big could you scale the moscow and/or Hypophosphorous routes up to?



J-man I think yes but not too much.


----------



## J-man

G.Patton said:


> I think yes but not too much.



G.PattonAs in how much would you say? 1-5kg 5-10kg or 10-50kg final product batches etc?


----------



## G.Patton

J-man said:


> As in how much would you say? 1-5kg 5-10kg or 10-50kg final product batches etc?



J-manThere is low yield and these ways don't gain commercially benefits. It is better to use p2p precursor in order to scale reaction up.


----------



## J-man

G.Patton said:


> There is low yield and these ways don't gain commercially benefits. It is better to use p2p precursor in order to scale reaction up.



G.Pattonthanks


----------

